# Would you ever want to get Rainier Satellite?



## GoLongAndChopChop881 (Dec 20, 2017)

Rainier Satellite is... some kind of a company from the Washington state that offers C-Band programming. You would want to see WGN America, GSN, and NFL Network in "Pure 1080 HD" if broadcasted from the programmer without any rain fades. The equipment includes the Cisco D9865 PowerVu receiver, the Pansat AP600 and Core Electronics package.

Here are my concerns about RS:

Whenever you were looking for Turner networks that are encrypted with PowerVu along with your own D9865, RS shouldn't included with their packages.
The Pansat AP600 has an attempt to move the dish to a different orbital location, but the same situation as the outdated 4DTV. It can be a bit slower to move like to miss your favorite shows.
The D9865 receiver had some of the basics. Yet, no DVR, no voice remote, no built-in apps (e.g. Netflix, The Weather Channel), and no RSNs with different CAs.
Take an example of these packages. The "HD Basic Blue" can cost $20 (1 mo Annual Term Required), $240 (1 yr), and $471 (2 yrs). The package had 23 channels such as Grit HD, Laff HD, NFL Network, Newsy, and WGN America.
ION Television in HD also shuted down FTA and were encrypted with BISS on a 8PSK transponder on SES-3. You can still receive Qubo and ION Life on a QPSK transponder.
What I hate is this tutorial. Like on most PROTEGENT ANTIVIRUS commercials from India (you know, Proto is a ripoff of PBS's Super WHY!)


----------

